# Books Recommended by Our Members (November 2011)



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

For the list of recommendations in September, look here:

October Recommendations

If you are an author or publisher, please do not 'recommend' your own books. Instead you may start a discussion/promotion thread in the Book Bazaar.

Generally, this thread is for quick recommendations. You know, you're sitting with a friend at dinner and you say, "Hey, I just finished this book and I think you would love it!" That kind of thing.

If you've got a book review or other site and would like to regularly share reviews with us, we invite you to start a thread in the Book Bazaar for your site and periodically post links to reviews, subject to our posting rules for authors and bloggers.

Also, please use generic links, or, even better, the Link-Maker to make KindleBoards affiliate links. But please do not link through another site.

Please see Forum Decorum for guidelines.


----------



## Sunset (Nov 10, 2010)

If you're not familiar with fantasy writer David Dalglish yet, you need to be. Start here!


----------



## djgross (May 24, 2011)

$9.99 Kindle

Could not put this book down


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

djgross said:


> $9.99 Kindle
> 
> Could not put this book down


A hundred thousands times yes. I just blogged about this book, and how it devastated me. After this and "Lips Touch," Laini Taylor = auto buy for me from now on.


----------



## Moppet (Sep 30, 2011)

Just finished



Now I'm all sad that she hasn't published book 2 yet.


----------



## askenase13 (Mar 1, 2009)

I loved the novel "Mistress Shakespeare" by Karen Harper. http://www.amazon.com/Mistress-Shakespeare-ebook/dp/B001PYO3GW/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1320424139&sr=1-1

I posted a review of it on Amazon which is below; Highly recommended.

Delightful fiction about Shakespeare's secret lover

Anne Whately has been William Shakespeare's girlfriend and lover since they were children in Stratford on Avon, through until his death. This is the premise of this delightful novel, written as a first person narrative by Anne. The story includes some early incidents in Stratford and, of course, his life in London as the great playwrite.

I am not a fan of first person novels, but this one was very well done with a sweeping and moving account of her life with Will. Included are the key characters in his London life- Chistopher Marlowe (fellow playwrite), James and Richard Burbage (theater owner and actor), and Queen Elizabeth (as a distant character, never involved in the direct story-telling). All lends great legitimacy and interest to this novel.

My wife and I have been attending about 6 Shakepeare plays a year for the past 8 years or so, most by a company in Boston called the Actor's Shakespeare Project. So, we have really gotten to enjoy the plays, and are fascinated by the mysterious Shakespeare. He is mysterious because so little is actually known about him, or tangible evidence of him (letters, scripts, etc). Recently there has been a growth in stories about Shakespeare, most especially the terrific movie Shakespeare In Love. Robert Brustein, founder of the American Reporatory Theater in Cambridge, MA, has written a three play trilogy about Shakespeare's life. We have seen the first two and enjoyed them as well, The last will be performed next year in New York.

This was a really enjoyable book that I could not put down. AND, you do NOT have to be familiar with the plays to enjoy it.

The Kindle edition is fine with no typos- BUT there are extra large breaks between the paragraphs and chapters which is a little annoying.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

I just finished Cory Doctorow's _For the Win_. This is a great dystopian novel set somewhere in our near future in the world of gamers and gaming Gold Farmers .... a fun read and very topical given our current international conversation about the distribution of wealth.

\

You can buy if from Amazon or you can download if free from Doctorow's website here.


----------



## LilianaRose (Nov 5, 2011)

I just finished reading Amanda Havard's book called The Survivors. Truly great! Her first published book and I have to admit that I cannot wait for her to get moving on the second one of the series. Definitely recommended!!

Here's a shortcut to it on Amazon.
Thanks,
LilianaRose

http://www.amazon.com/gp/reader/0983319022/ref=sib_dp_pt#reader-link


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

Betsy, the October link in your first post for November doesn't seem to be working.  Takes me right back to November.  Where can I find the October recommendations?
Thans
Paula


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

corkyb said:


> Betsy, the October link in your first post for November doesn't seem to be working. Takes me right back to November. Where can I find the October recommendations?
> Thans
> Paula


http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,86310.0.html


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

Thanks Intinst


----------



## TessM (Oct 18, 2011)

I just finished Cast In Ruin by Michelle Sagara which is Book 7 in the Chronicles of Elantra series. I believe the first three books in the series is on Amazon for $9.99.


----------



## purplepen79 (May 6, 2010)

I just discovered gothic fantasy author Laini Taylor--poetic, beautiful prose and highly original story lines and characters. If you've never read her work before, I would recommend starting with either  or .

I included the book covers--apparently her husband is the artist, which I think is pretty cool.

Edited: I came back to check my links and realized that two other folks had already recommended Laini Taylor. Sorry--I have a dial-up connection, and it takes a long time for book covers to load on the threads sometimes. Anyway, it's awesome she already has three recommendations for this month. It's been a long while since I've been so pleasantly surprised by the quality of an author's storytelling and description.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

purplepen79 said:


> I just discovered gothic fantasy author Laini Taylor--poetic, beautiful prose and highly original story lines and characters.
> 
> Edited: I came back to check my links and realized that two other folks had already recommended Laini Taylor. Sorry--I have a dial-up connection, and it takes a long time for book covers to load on the threads sometimes. Anyway, it's awesome she already has three recommendations for this month. It's been a long while since I've been so pleasantly surprised by the quality of an author's storytelling and description.


No need to apologize. But yeah, Laini Taylor is AMAZING. As I said in a recent blog post about her latest book, Daughter of Smoke and Bone, I would pretty much murder someone to write as well as she does. If you haven't read DOSAB, I highly recommend it. I loved Lips Touch, but DOSAB devastated me (in the best possible way).


----------



## Alicia Dean (Jul 11, 2011)

I'm a dummy...I don't know how to add covers or links.  Sorry. But, although I haven't finished it yet, I'm really into Maggie Shayne's Born in Twilight. And, Dennis Lehane's Moonlight Mile. Just finished In the Arms of Stone Angels by Jordan Dane. Great book. If you like middle grade YA, True Grime by Natasha Deen is a delightful, imaginative story.


----------



## Moppet (Sep 30, 2011)

Alicia Dean said:


> I'm a dummy...I don't know how to add covers or links.  Sorry. But, although I haven't finished it yet, I'm really into Maggie Shayne's Born in Twilight. And, Dennis Lehane's Moonlight Mile. Just finished In the Arms of Stone Angels by Jordan Dane. Great book. If you like middle grade YA, True Grime by Natasha Deen is a delightful, imaginative story.


Hi Alicia!

At the bottom of every page there's a link to the link maker. You just follow it, then type the name of the book into the search field. Find the response that is the book you're looking for, and click on "make a link". You'll be given an option for a text link and a picture link,copy and paste the whole thing into your post and you're done.

Also, just FYI, there are generally posts somewhere telling you how to do most of the technical things on the board, if you search for them. I only mention this because the "official" explanations tend to be very clear and helpful, whereas posts from people like me  can occasionally be... confusing.


----------



## djgross (May 24, 2011)

If you are in the mood for an offbeat holiday read....



$9.99 Kindle

The book is short, which isn't a bad thing this time of year, and very funny. I was able to obtain a copy from my library.


----------



## HelenC (Dec 2, 2010)

Kristan Hoffman said:


> A hundred thousands times yes. I just blogged about this book, and how it devastated me. After this and "Lips Touch," Laini Taylor = auto buy for me from now on.


This sounds really good. I've never been into horror until the last year or so and this sounds like a winner.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

HelenC said:


> This sounds really good. I've never been into horror until the last year or so and this sounds like a winner.


Definitely a winner, but I wouldn't call it horror. More like... rich, exotic low fantasy. (Low fantasy meaning part of the story takes place in our world, as opposed to high fantasy which is set in an entirely made-up world.) If Laini's writing were a food, it would be chili dark chocolate, or some other unusual yet delicious combination.


----------



## bikerbabs (Oct 22, 2011)

I think I downloaded "Carved in Bone" by Jefferson Bass a couple months ago when it was free or .99¢, but I just recently got around to reading it. It is a very good crime/suspense novel. If you like Patricia Cornwell's earlier Scarpetta novels, you will like this one.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

I just finished reading The Night Sky: A Journey from Dachau to Denver and Back. It's a compelling memoir of the author's search for her past.


----------



## MLPMom (Nov 27, 2009)

This was a fabulous book!


Very unique and a really fun read. I really enjoyed it.


----------



## Thomas the Rhymer (Sep 18, 2011)

*The Woodcarver's Son by Danny Fahey*​
Whether poetry or works of fiction, I've been an admirer of Danny Fahey's style for some time. This is a writer who puts an incredible amount of thought behind what he does. This latest work does not disappoint. The expansion on his earlier novella has added greater richness and depth to what was already a very satisfying read.

Danny's book can be taken at several levels. Those with a philosophical view can enjoy the existential metaphor which the story of Pinocchio seems made for, as Danny presents it. If the reader is looking for simple romantic tragedy, this novel provides that as well.

This certainly is not a book to put down and forget. It has sufficient hooks in it to make the reader want to pick it up and read over and over, to find those things he may have missed on previous readings. The poetic style of Danny's writing works well with the theme he's chosen. His characters and images spring easily to life and leave a strong impression.


----------



## susanmerle (May 10, 2011)

I am reading "Emporer's Edge" by Lindsay Buroker. http://www.amazon.com/The-Emperors-Edge-ebook/dp/B004H1TDB0  I read a lot of samples, and her 'voice' caught my interest, although the genre is not my typical read. It's got good characters and a decent plot. I find I get lost in another world when I read it, and that's what I wanted.


----------



## StephenEngland (Nov 2, 2011)

I really enjoy spy thrillers, but at times it's nice to find a "different" spin on the genre. Joseph Rinaldo's book _A Spy at Home_ certainly filled that bill. You can read my review on Amazon here. http://www.amazon.com/review/R1NZDTRE1Z7X0L/ref=cm_cr_pr_perm?ie=UTF8&ASIN=B0033WSVVC&nodeID=&tag=&linkCode=


----------



## Imogen Rose (Mar 22, 2010)




----------



## soyfrank (Feb 2, 2011)

I read and reviewed two very good indie books, one by Nick Nolan, an indie writer Amazon signed.

Black as Snow by Nick Nolan
http://www.nyjournalofbooks.com/review/black-snow

Ebba and the Green Dresses of Olivia Gomez in a Time of Conflict and War by Joan Tewkesbury
http://www.nyjournalofbooks.com/review/ebba-and-green-dresses-olivia-gomez-time-conflict-and-war


----------



## carey33 (Nov 13, 2011)

just finished - WARNING: PERFECT MOTHER.

(funny read about the plight of moms)


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)




----------



## Elizabeth Marx (Nov 15, 2011)

I just read and enjoyed A Love by Any Measure.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Thanksgiving is coming up, and I can't think of a better book to read than Maria E. Schneider's Executive Retention (A Sedona O'Hala Mystery)

It's a splendid cozy mystery with much of the story revolving around a very stressful Thanksgiving dinner.


----------



## JEMedrick (Feb 28, 2011)

I thought this was a really great read. It's amazing how positive a lot of the stories were, with people knowing how they would die! Toward the end I got a little tired of reading about death, but all in all a great read


----------



## nigel p bird (Feb 4, 2011)

I've just finished http://www.amazon.com/The-Point-ebook/dp/B005XDQ3QO/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1321562392&sr=8-2 by Gerard Brennan.

It's a novella. In a nutshell, it's very sharp.

Slightly expanding with a snippet from my review:

'I thought long and hard about whether to mention Bateman as my best attempt at giving you a mark for Brennan's territory. Clearly I've failed. But that's OK. The humour, intensity and sure pleasure of the read are reminiscent of the Bateman I've read and, as such, if you've enjoyed 'I Predict A Riot' and the like, this one's definitely for you.

If you're like me and you really love the cover, you can judge the pages within by what you see in that image (great job, Pulp Press).

Mr Brennan, I urge you to go forth and multiply (in the book sense). Please.'

It's great fun.

Thanks,

nigel


----------



## Judy Powell (Sep 25, 2011)

I'm reading a romance novel by Angie Daniels, 'Her Neighbour's Bed'. I enjoyed the fact that the author went right into the sexual tension and kept ramping it up throughout the story. Am in the middle of the story now and expect to be entertained right to the end.

Here's the link: http://www.amazon.com/Her-Neighbors-Bed-Beaumont-ebook/dp/B004J4X0DM/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1321672563&sr=8-1

Check it out,

_______________
Judy


----------



## swpubl (Nov 3, 2011)

I have always been a fan of, and recommend anything by John Irving. The first book "World According to Garp" was the start for me.


----------



## Jasonauthor (Nov 21, 2011)

The last fun book i read was 'Horns' by Joe Hill and the last great book I read was Freedom by Jonathan Franzen.

_<Welcome to KindleBoards!  One thing--self promotion is not allowed outside of the Book Bazaar, thanks! Betsy, KB Moderator>_


----------



## Alicia Dean (Jul 11, 2011)

Moppet said:


> Hi Alicia!
> 
> At the bottom of every page there's a link to the link maker. You just follow it, then type the name of the book into the search field. Find the response that is the book you're looking for, and click on "make a link". You'll be given an option for a text link and a picture link,copy and paste the whole thing into your post and you're done.
> 
> Also, just FYI, there are generally posts somewhere telling you how to do most of the technical things on the board, if you search for them. I only mention this because the "official" explanations tend to be very clear and helpful, whereas posts from people like me  can occasionally be... confusing.


Thanks so much. Now I really feel like a dummy. I see 'link maker' all over the place.

Sorry about the delayed response. I haven't been online in a few days. I'll check out the instructions you were telling me about.


----------



## Alicia Dean (Jul 11, 2011)

Now that I know how to do the links, this is another book I highly recommend. Nice ghost/love story. Very emotional and tension-filled.


----------



## kae (May 3, 2010)

I like police procedural stories, and the Lt. Joe Sonntag series has an extra vintage touch. Set in 1949 Milwaukee (of all places)!

There's a bitter strike at the tractor factory in the suburb of West Allis. When a temporary worker is killed at the end of his shift, Lieutenant Sonntag is called in to find out who and why. This leads him to spies and mobsters, and a woman who once led his young Lt. Silva "down the primrose path." Full of twists and angles, with a lot of descriptions of post-war Milwaukee, the action is good and Joe is a great character.

I also like the section at the end of the book called "Joe's World," where Brand has snippets of information, with links, about vintage items mentioned in the story.

Can't wait for the next book!


----------



## brianjanuary (Oct 18, 2011)

I see that a few books by sci-fi author Keith Laumer are available as Kindle editions. If you're not familiar with him, it's worth it to take a read. He's often funny and tongue-in-cheek! More of his work should be available!

Brian January


----------



## Mary Johnson (Sep 12, 2010)

I finished



Loved it! It was excellent! Couldn't put it down.

Mary J


----------

